# Will c2d E4500 bottleneck HD 6850?



## AJK (May 26, 2011)

hey guys i have been using e4500 for the past 3 years and im looking for an part by part upgrade now . firstly i was thinking about adding a HD 6850 to my current system but one of my friends said that the processor will bottleneck the gpu and i wont be able to get max fps at 1080p  is it true ? if so should i settle for a 5770 instead of 6850 ?also i would probably change the cpu and mobo in a few months time so what do u guys suggest i should do ?


----------



## Skud (May 26, 2011)

My e7400 is definitely a bottleneck for my 6950. So I guess your CPU will be a bottleneck for 6850.


----------



## Tenida (May 26, 2011)

Also my gtx560ti bottlenecking my E7300 in games like NFS HP 2010


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

tenida your CPU is the bottleneck,not GPU.

the gtx 560 ti can eat any nfs game for breakfast.

what you need to do is OC that cpu or get a c2 quad(no point really,i5/i7 is way to go).

@OP the C2D will be a bottleneck, you should save some more money and get a 2500k and budget p67/z68 mobo.

get the 6850 for now though.it should be ok for a while if u OC the CPU


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2011)

@Extreme bhai i am getting 30-40 fps in 1920*1080 resolution and sometime shutter problem. I think nfs hp is not optimized game.Yes cpu is bottle necking my gpu.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

OCing is not gonna help you much. I had OCed my CPU to 3.6GHz, but it failed to remove the bottleneck. I think you have to hit at least 4 GHz to see some real difference.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

it is an optimized game ok?

OC the cpu and see the difference.3.6ghz should be easy for the e7300, 4ghz if good mobo.

also skud:lolwut?its a cpu bound game so it should not be unexpected.

try maxing out gfx quality in the driver control panel,like 16xQ AA or more.


----------



## Tenida (May 27, 2011)

@skud-What's about NFS HP 2010?Is it performing good with ur 6950?


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Both NFS HP & Dirt 2 gives 30-40 fps at their respective highest settings. Difference is that whereas Dirt 2 feels butter smooth despite low fps its not the case with NFS HP. I tried with AA setting set to Enhance application settings with Edge detect selected and Morphological AA is on. Also AF is always kept at 16x. Do I need to change anything?

Even in Vantage & 3dmark06 it doesn't give the scores that I have seen online or even anywhere near them, but 3dmark11 scores are up to the mark. It looks strange to me.


----------



## reflexx20 (May 27, 2011)

@everyone 

when i asked in a thread that will my e5200 be a bottleneck for my 6850 then everyone said that overclock it a bit and it won't be......but now u guyz are saying that even e7300 is a bottle neck for high end GPU's.......????????????........kya yar mera to bana diya tum logo ne.....:/.....because while playing crysis2 my fps starts dropping after an hour of gameplay most probably coz of the so called E5200


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

crysis 2 needs a quad core to be happy.

skud smoothness comes due to even timing of the frames.in hot pursuit you are getting frame lag.so net fps remains same but frame timing doesnt.


----------



## Skud (May 27, 2011)

Yeah, but its not a good feeling to see a 30% OC having no effect on gameplay.
Will try to get a C2Q somewhere to do some testing.


----------



## coderunknown (May 27, 2011)

Tenida said:


> @Extreme bhai i am getting 30-40 fps in 1920*1080 resolution and sometime shutter problem. I think nfs hp is not optimized game.Yes cpu is bottle necking my gpu.



have you applied the 1.0.5.0 patch? it resolves a lot of problem.


----------



## AJK (May 27, 2011)

extreme gamer said:


> @op the c2d will be a bottleneck, you should save some more money and get a 2500k and budget p67/z68 mobo.
> 
> Get the 6850 for now though.it should be ok for a while if u oc the cpu



how much of a difference will the cpu make in terms of gaming ?

and like i said in my earlier post i will be adding a cpu and mobo in a few months time but i need to buy the gpu this coming week itself .oh and im using gigabyte g31m-es2l mobo ,hope thats not a problem right ?


----------



## thetechfreak (May 27, 2011)

Ajk said:
			
		

> how much of a difference will the cpu
> make in terms of gaming ?


 Depends what type of game you play. If you play GPU intensive game , they will work fine.
If proccy intensive, then stuterring might happen.


----------



## indiandude (May 27, 2011)

AJK said:


> hey guys i have been using e4500 for the past 3 years and im looking for an part by part upgrade now . firstly i was thinking about adding a HD 6850 to my current system but one of my friends said that the processor will bottleneck the gpu and i wont be able to get max fps at 1080p  is it true ? if so should i settle for a 5770 instead of 6850 ?also i would probably change the cpu and mobo in a few months time so what do u guys suggest i should do ?



I have almost the same config as yours.I got a E4400 with a 6850.I have overclocked my CPU to 2.66 ghz (as I am on stock cooling).I am able to get 30-40 fps in all games(crysis,crysis 2 ,dirt 2,3,shift 2 etc.My nfs hp 2010 stuttering problem was solved by the latest patch.And trust me the difference from 2 to 2.66 ghz is massive.Onething though your min fps will not be that great so u will get the occasional stutter but if you can live with that you will be fine.(on a side note I get better performance with my config than my frien with a i5 2400 with a 5770).So you decide.


----------



## abhidev (May 27, 2011)

@AJK: buddy i have the same CPU that you have...and let me tell that its a big bottleneck in recent games....you won't enjoy a bit in playing recent games...i tried to overclock it but sadly my ASUS BIOS is outdated and refuses to update and support overclocking...so I am left with no choice but to upgrade.
So I would suggest go for the cpu-mobo upgrade first and then get the gpu...


----------



## Cilus (May 27, 2011)

AJK, since you are gonna upgrade step by step, you can go with a HD 6850 for now. Obviously there will be some performance boost irrespective of the CPU bottleneck. Try to overclock it upto 2.66-2.8 GHz and you will get very decent performance in almost all the games.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

actually get a great CPU cooler and try hitting 3.2Ghz


----------



## kartikoli (May 27, 2011)

how do i chk for bottleneck


----------



## max_snyper (May 27, 2011)

All the games made past 2006 are gpu bound at higher resolution with some exception....it will not matter much at higher resolution....and for the e-series c2d its not that the game will bring down pc to its knees.....its only when u play instead of 60+ fps on a full blown config u will get 35~55 fps on a particular resolution.
cpu only bottlenecks when resolution used upto 1280*1024 where cpu & gpu are on equal platform...above that its gpu on the front and cpu to the backing.
(all AI,scan matrix calculation is done by cpu and all rendering is done by gpu.)
at 1080p all job goes to gpu (75:25 ratio gpu:cpu)

as for @OP's question go for hd6850 upgrade cpu later.....play at  higher resolution more than 1280*1024 u will b safe but look for good amount of ram,better hdd,best psu.
And yes bottleneck will be there if u go on max setting on every game....dude try to play on custom setting most suited for your config.
Have fun.


----------



## AJK (May 27, 2011)

max_snyper said:


> All the games made past 2006 are gpu bound at higher resolution with some exception....it will not matter much at higher resolution....and for the e-series c2d its not that the game will bring down pc to its knees.....its only when u play instead of 60+ fps on a full blown config u will get 35~55 fps on a particular resolution.
> cpu only bottlenecks when resolution used upto 1280*1024 where cpu & gpu are on equal platform...above that its gpu on the front and cpu to the backing.
> (all AI,scan matrix calculation is done by cpu and all rendering is done by gpu.)
> at 1080p all job goes to gpu (75:25 ratio gpu:cpu)
> ...



hmmm i guess i will probably play most games at 1080p like i mentioned earlier coz im getting back to gaming after a hiatus of 4 years  and right now im using ddr2 2x1gb 800mz kingston ram which i will be upgrading to ddr3 when i upgrade my cpu and mobo . the ram will be fine for the moment right ?

btw  i was thinking of buying the following along with the hd6850

Cabinet : NZXT Gamma
PSU : corsair cx450w
Monitor : Benq G2220HD

are the above mentioned components fine or do i need some changes there ?


----------



## Extreme Gamer (May 27, 2011)

dont get CX.get VX 550


----------



## AJK (May 28, 2011)

thank you all for your replies guys .much appreciated .

one last thing i need to ask is my mobo gigabyte g31m es2l is compatible with 6850 right ? and which brand of 6850 should i buy ? i was thinking of buying the  sapphire one .


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

Yeah its compatible and Sapphire is a very good choice IMO. And cheaper too.


----------



## AJK (May 28, 2011)

thanks again .will buy the sapphire one this coming week . im getting it for rs 9500 from a known dealer so i guess i will go ahead and buy it .


----------



## Skud (May 28, 2011)

price is ok. get it.


----------



## ithehappy (Jun 5, 2011)

@OP- You asked if a E4500 will bottleneck the 6850 or not? The straight answer is, YES, it will.


----------



## Tenida (Jun 5, 2011)

^^ You 100% Right buddy. @Op plz change ur processor+motherboard+ram first then buy an good GFX card.I am facing FPS drop problem C2d E7300 with Gtx560Ti.


----------

